# Full face All mountain helmet



## mrapdaca (Dec 23, 2009)

So I'm looking for a full face helmet but don't really want the heavy DH ones I've been seeing and reading about. The trails I consistantly ride have some heavy duty sections but 75% of it is just nice single track... Has anybody used a lighter full face helmet? Sorta a cross between all mountain and freeride?

Mike


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

do a search and you'll find 100 threads on this topic...


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

This is what you are looking for.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

dr13zehn said:


> This is what you are looking for.


I have never ridden that helmet, so I can't speak as anything more than an armchair engineer, but it seems to me as if the whole helmet would swing up and the cross peice would hit you in the adams apple region. Has anyone taken a decent fall in one of these helmets and would care to contradict me? If you want the lightest "proper" fullface helmet, go for the Specialized Deviant 2


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

I dont think its the weight, even my fairly low cost 661 ($100) is not heavy and the carbon versions are very light.... the lack of vents and the heat gets you.

I have never used or even seen one of these in person but this Specialized looks like a more substantial helmet but vented like a regular XC lid.












mrapdaca said:


> So I'm looking for a full face helmet but don't really want the heavy DH ones I've been seeing and reading about. The trails I consistantly ride have some heavy duty sections but 75% of it is just nice single track... Has anybody used a lighter full face helmet? Sorta a cross between all mountain and freeride?
> 
> Mike


----------



## hillwilly (Nov 20, 2008)

That looks like a really nice helmet. I just can't imagine wearing a full face helmet when it's 110 degrees outside though. I wish there were other options like the parachute type helmets, which I was under the impression we can't get here in the USA. Looking forward to other members opinions on this topic.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

You can get the Parachute from the link I provided you with. It will even ship for free. I have done a little research on it and it seems that people who have it quite like it though I have no personal experience with it. 

I'm thinking about buying it myself. If I don't care for the face guard I will just remove it as it's designed to come off.


----------



## PNW Freeride (May 12, 2009)

That is a Specialized Deviant I beleive.
I have one and use it for more agressive ( DH ) trails and the venting seems nice but I really can't speak to much about it, because im usually wearing my regular lid.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

andrewnielson said:


> do a search and you'll find 100 threads on this topic...


In fact, this was asked only a week ago for the 101th time 

The answers, as always boils down to:

Met Parachute
Casco Viper
Specialised Deviant


----------



## BOSSMAN (Nov 2, 2009)

661 very lightweight


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

This might be your ticket, I had a 661, and it got too hot.

http://all-mountain-next.blogspot.com/2010/03/preview-specialized-deviant-ii-carbon.html


----------



## bvanlehn (Jan 18, 2010)

mrapdaca said:


> So I'm looking for a full face helmet but don't really want the heavy DH ones I've been seeing and reading about. The trails I consistantly ride have some heavy duty sections but 75% of it is just nice single track... Has anybody used a lighter full face helmet? Sorta a cross between all mountain and freeride?
> 
> Mike


The specialized Devient is a good one. reallly light with 24 vents. but also a good full face.


----------



## s62 (Jun 12, 2007)

+1 Specialized Deviant

I've got one, and I love it. It's lightweight, has great ventilation, and is pretty comfortable. If you're going FF and are pedaling, the Deviant is the best.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

first time ive seen that casco! looks good, appears more substantial than the met.


----------



## dr13zehn (Jun 20, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> first time ive seen that casco! looks good, appears more substantial than the met.


I have never seen it either. I may have to reevaluate my decision to get a Parachute...


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm riding a Giro Remedy right now for all of my rides including the heavy climbs in my AM rides. It's pretty well vented but can get a bit hot in the summer during the long climbs. I recently ordered a 2010 Specialized Deviant 2 from my LBS that should be in sometime this week. I'll be sure to post my impressions once it comes in...


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> first time ive seen that casco! looks good, appears more substantial than the met.


I have owned all three.

The Casco chinguard is a little more substantial than that of the Met, but it's way hotter. Because it sits closer to the mouth and has minimal ventilation, I found that it runs hotter than both the Met and the Specialised.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah, it looks ridiculous close to your mouth.. it just pops off though, right?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

One Pivot said:


> yeah, it looks ridiculous close to your mouth.. it just pops off though, right?


It just pops off. Best done by taking the helmet off first so you can see what you are doing. If you rush it or are clumsy, you can fracture the plastic inserts- I managed this but it wasn't a major problem to keep using it.

Good build quality (better feel than Bell/Giro/Met), but because it was so hot I never used the chinguard and just replaced it with a Met. Actually, I retired the Viper after falling on it, but the chinguard was irrelevant in that fall.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

As promised, here's some pics of the Deviant 2 I picked up yesterday from my LBS. The Deviant 2 supposedly has a couple of slight changes, most notable of which is the moto-style liner. I didn't care for the XC-style helmet liner of the older Deviant so once they got rid of that it was time to get one for those hotter summer days. Also, the front vent is larger with just mesh in front of it which should aid the ventilation as well. Anyway, here's the pics of the helmet along with a couple with my Blur B1 goggles mounted...


















































The Blur B1's fit the opening of the Deviant 2 better than they fit on my Giro Remedy (one of the upgrades Specialized made for the Deviant 2), and the moto-style liner fits my head well. So far, i'm pretty pleased with it, but I haven't ridden with it yet. Will definitely post my thoughts once I actually get to ride with it...


----------



## pajak (May 20, 2009)

kali protectives avatar dh

849 grams


----------



## runjhike (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the MET Parachute and really like it. I use it for all-mountain riding and I think it serves its purpose. I haven't crashed wearing it yet, but it makes me feel more secure. I've had tree branches slap me in the face with it and I was lucky I was wearing it. It's not meant to be a dh helmet. Even as open as it is, it still doesn't breathe as much as a typical xc lid, which should be obvious to everyone. While that Deviant looks bad ass, it's way too much helmet for all mountain. I really push the downhill sections of the trails, but when it's all said and done, I'm doing a pretty fair amount of pedaling and I think I'd stroke out wearing that thing from lack of ventilation. To each his own, of course. My thoughts are that the Parachute will probably save me from a trip to the dentist, at least I hope so.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

atchipmunk said:


> As promised, here's some pics of the Deviant 2 I picked up yesterday from my LBS. The Deviant 2 supposedly has a couple of slight changes, most notable of which is the moto-style liner. I didn't care for the XC-style helmet liner of the older Deviant so once they got rid of that it was time to get one for those hotter summer days. Also, the front vent is larger with just mesh in front of it which should aid the ventilation as well. Anyway, here's the pics of the helmet along with a couple with my Blur B1 goggles mounted...
> 
> The Blur B1's fit the opening of the Deviant 2 better than they fit on my Giro Remedy (one of the upgrades Specialized made for the Deviant 2), and the moto-style liner fits my head well. So far, i'm pretty pleased with it, but I haven't ridden with it yet. Will definitely post my thoughts once I actually get to ride with it...


Did you have the first gen Deviant? That moto-style liner looks a fair bit warmer that the previous quick-adjust of the first gen.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

The Met Parachute wont protect you if you do kiss the dirt... go for the Deviant


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

I own both the Parachute and the Deviant. I could go into more detail but will keep it short.

The Parachute is my most used helmet. It is strictly a XC helmet that vents well and offers some protection for your face. It is breathes well even in the hottest weather and I will probably keep one until they quite making them. 

The Deviant is a very sturdy helmet that does have some ventilation. It feels like an oven compared to the Parachute but isn't too hot unless it is the hottest part of the day or in the heat of the summer. It is built very well and I would trust it for even the nastiest of spills. I take it out during the winter for the extra warmth and on any rides where I plan to do something stupid or push my limits.

Both are great but meant for different riding styles.


----------



## prinaldi (Aug 14, 2006)

Are any of the pads removable in the deviant 2. The first thing I did with my original deviant was to remove those front pads in the chin area-made the helmet even cooler on hot days


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

wow, that casco helmet is ugly as sin.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

prinaldi said:


> Are any of the pads removable in the deviant 2. The first thing I did with my original deviant was to remove those front pads in the chin area-made the helmet even cooler on hot days


yearh, you can pull those off on the deviant2


----------



## xnofriendsx (Jun 21, 2005)

b-kul said:


> wow, that casco helmet is ugly as sin.


Yup, i agree on that as well as the Parachute or whatever it was called.
They both look like crap and "seem" like they aren't durable at all.
More like a full face of helmet material embedded as it breaks off on a crash.

That Deviant on the other hand...


----------



## Bronston (Sep 3, 2008)

I love my Deviant (original version).


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

xnofriendsx said:


> Yup, i agree on that as well as the Parachute or whatever it was called.
> They both look like crap and "seem" like they aren't durable at all.
> More like a full face of helmet material embedded as it breaks off on a crash.
> 
> That Deviant on the other hand...


Have you ever seen/handled a Viper or Parachute, or are you guessing?


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Deviant vs Remedy*



atchipmunk said:


> Will definitely post my thoughts once I actually get to ride with it...


Ridden it yet? Would like to know how this compares to Remedy.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

womble said:


> Have you ever seen/handled a Viper or Parachute, or are you guessing?


the parachute isn't a proper full face just like the old giro switchblade wasn't. if you want full face protection, buy a real full face helmet. the parachute and the likes of it are not a true full face. if you want to "feel" more protection over a standard lid then that is what you want.

if you want "protection" get a real full face like the specialized or remedy. they are designed to protect your face.

the parachute is a placebo. don't gamble your teeth on that type of helmet. if you are serious about protection get a real full face otherwise just save your money. the giro switchblade caused more injuries than it prevented. the parachute is basically a knock off of that design.

ultimately ask yourself "what do i want?". if the answer is to be safe, get a full face . if your answer is to not have a hot head, then get a standard lid. you can't have both. full face helmets are hotter. if you want a cool head then don't buy a full face for all mountain or xc riding. the protection comes at a price. for me depending on where i'm riding the safety of a full face far outweighs the penalty of a warmer head.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

womble said:


> Have you ever seen/handled a Viper or Parachute, or are you guessing?


I have , the parachute is punny.... I would not trust my head or face to it....:nono:

On the other hand the Viper is a great helmet, though expensive and hard to get it if you are not in Europe. I own one, and though it will never protect you as a full face.... it does protect you pretty well in the sad envents of a fall, (have tried it) for XC full suspension riders who from time to time get the worm of doing some technical AM/FR trails it is a good value.

Pedal up without the mask, ride down protected. though no matter what full face you use if your riding is XC you will probably look plain funny.

anyway I recommend the Casco Viper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: if you can get one...:skep:


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

How are you liking double d-buckle retention strap?

On the trails where I use a full face helmet I climb fire roads to the top and then put the helmet on for the descent., so I am doing a lot of on and off with the helmet. The lack of a click system would have me looking for something else. Btw, I have a Remedy and like it, but would like to try something more vented. The Remedy is a great helmet.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

Iwan said:


> Ridden it yet? Would like to know how this compares to Remedy.


Unfortunately, I haven't gotten out to ride with it yet. In fact, I haven't ridden in about 3months...since my baby girl was born. Hopefully i'll get out for a ride soon, and will definitely post my thoughts. Problem is, right now it's kinda a hard sell to the wife who's with the baby full-time during the week. She doesn't understand the "NEED" to go out and ride..



Jet Fuel said:


> How are you liking double d-buckle retention strap?


As stated above, I haven't ridden with it yet, but I don't forsee it being a problem. I don't really mind the D-buckle. I rode sportbikes for years and all of my Shoei helmets had D-buckles so i'm used to that. Thing I found kinda annoying about the clip strap on my Remedy is that every other ride i'd have to readjust it. It has a propensity for loosening...


----------



## jirka (Mar 6, 2007)

*cratoni c-maniac?*

http://www.cratoni.de/en/bike-helmets/1252673503_mr/c-maniac.html :skep:


----------



## moonlite (May 3, 2005)

atchipmunk said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't gotten out to ride with it yet. In fact, I haven't ridden in about 3months...since my baby girl was born. Hopefully i'll get out for a ride soon, and will definitely post my thoughts. Problem is, right now it's kinda a hard sell to the wife who's with the baby full-time during the week. She doesn't understand the "NEED" to go out and ride..


Have you had a chance to try climbing with the Deviant yet? How does it compare to the Remedy?


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

I have an old Giro Switchblade which is probably a cooler runner than any FF helmet and I still won't wear it for any climbing unless it's 50 deg. in the winter.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

moonlite said:


> Have you had a chance to try climbing with the Deviant yet? How does it compare to the Remedy?


Yup...back to riding 2-3 days a week before work. The Deviant 2 is definitely cooler than the Remedy. It's also a bit less bulky in terms of size. Of course, it's warmer than, say, an open face XC helmet but IMHO it's not that bad for climbing, etc. 
Some people had asked if the cheek padding can be removed, and it can, but I don't think i'd ride with it like that. On the old Deviant, it had the XC-like rear retention strap that grips under the back of the skull, but the Deviant 2 has a Moto inspired liner instead. I haven't actually tried it yet, but it would seem to me that removing the cheek padding would allow the helmet more room to move around on your head...definitely not something you want from a protection standpoint. Maybe i'll pull it out when I get a chance just to test that theory. Will report back when I do...


----------



## moonlite (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback atchipmunk. This looks like the best FF for trail riding.

Right after I ordered the Remedy, I found that the Deviant 2 has some nice improvements over the older version. I haven't even put on the Remedy and I'll be returning it to REI.


----------



## moonlite (May 3, 2005)

... and if I am getting to warm in the Deviant while climbing, I'll wake up early and be the first one on the trail.


----------



## bvanlehn (Jan 18, 2010)

DUDE!! I love it! it breaths so well. so much ventalation!!!!


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

moonlite said:


> ... and if I am getting to warm in the Deviant while climbing, I'll wake up early and be the first one on the trail.


Oh yeah...guess I should add that most of my rides take place early morning before it gets really hot. We usually start riding at 6:30AM. Haven't taken it out on a really hot afternoon ride yet, but I did with my Remedy and it wasn't too bad. The Deviant 2 should be ok as well...


----------



## yamaboy2000 (Feb 22, 2008)

I own and have used extensively a Met parachute, Kali protectives dugana, Azonic azx & a Specilaized Deviant..taking ever aspect into consideration, for me the Deviant is the winner, just an awsome product..


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

I wear a cheap ass bell bellistic. Hot as hell, but its clipped to the pack for the climb, so its really not too bad. For the 40$ I paid for it it makes me feel more comfortable and feels substantial enough to sve my jaw in a real crash. Only had any impact on the back of the helmet (coming down a steep section on a new trail in the winter, trail leveled out briefly and there was a nice frozen puddle) but I hit it pretty hard it held up fine and my head felt great


----------



## jinxley (Nov 14, 2009)

oh and its actually pretty light.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

The Deviant isn't bad for what it is.
The double D rings stay put. They aren't quite as fast as a QR snap buckel but they are more secure. 
Drinking from a bottle in a full face (I usually do the sports drink in a bottle and pure water in the bag) is a pain as is eating. using a drinking tube is a little more tricky than with a normal lid but not bad.


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I recently bought my first full face helmet, and tried on a whole range of options from the entry level $40 specials to the $450 carbon models.

In the end, the most comfortable fit were the Troy Lee Designs D2 and D3 helmets. I chose the D2 and can not remember the last time I was so happy with a purchase. The fit and function of the D2 and D3 is very similar, but I did not care about having a lighter carbon fiber helmet. Like some of the others said, your helmet is going to be strapped to your back during the hike up anyway.

My only real advice would be to try on as many helmets as you can and don't compromise when it comes to protecting your noggin!


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, finally completed my 6 months of testing of the Deviant 2, go read the review on my blog:

http://all-mountain-next.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-specialized-deviant-2-carbon.html

: )


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

V.P. said:


> Ok, finally completed my 6 months of testing of the Deviant 2, go read the review on my blog:
> 
> http://all-mountain-next.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-specialized-deviant-2-carbon.html
> 
> : )


Thanks for the review. I own a 2009 661 Evo and I like it a lot, it looks nice, it vents nice, and it gives full DH protection. But is to much for Trail, All Mountain. :skep:

I do sometimes get a bit crazy , situations where the normal AM lid (Giro Xen or 661 Reckon) cannot protect you much. I was considering the Deviant.

But a colleague had a light crash and the Helmet was trashed, the inner protection ripped off itself from the shell. Maybe it was an isolated case, but made me wonder.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Deviant 2 vs Remedy Sizing*

Hey guys, I can only the Deviant over the net. I have tried the Remedy and the Medium seems to fit me best. How does the Spez sizing compare? Will it too be a Med for me? Are they sized bigger or smaller?


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

have you tried the deviant 2 on for fit? no two heads are alike.

that said, if the Med Remedy fit, then the Med Deviant should fit. I have a med Deviant and I fit in a Med Remedy just fine.

-joel


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

From your experience, who's the most reliable to order the Deviant online from (you know, quick delivery and no screw-ups)? I've been debating between the Remedy and Deviant and get the feeling Deviant's a little cooler and yet still provides reasonable protection.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

661 helmets are best in my book. they are comfortable, fairly light and reasonably priced. i got the 661 comp II helmet and it is an awesome helmet for the price. i would change a few things on it but overall it is great. the few specialized helmets i tried on where painful on the head, comfort seemed like an afterthought. fox makes some good ones too, but are pricey.


----------



## SC RockLobster (Jul 22, 2007)

CHECK OUT KALI PROTECTIVE:thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice, but you have to replace the Specialized after 1 crash because it's EPS like an XC helmet, right? I like the sounds of the memory foam that Protec is using now or the standard DOT pads that don't crush only 1 time.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

i think even with the multi impact helmets, I'd replace after a serious impact.

-joel


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

I just ordered a Deviant 2. Been waffling all season because I hate the colors, so I just went with black (and the tribal pattern is still annoying, just not as much as the neon 80s crap on the other colors)

If Spec comes out with colors that dont suck in a couple months Im going to be peeved!


----------



## sneakyt (Jun 24, 2010)

Where did you guys get your Specialized Deviant 2 and how much if you don't mind answering? I tried Google but got nothing but reviews. Specialized website only have info on the Deviant 1. Thanks.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

have to go to LBS Specialized dealer and (probably) pay list price.... $140


----------



## G_g (Jun 13, 2008)

Around here, I can find both the Deviant and Deviant 2.

If anyone as used both, which is the cooler? Also, the double D works decently when off the head? (thinking off retaining the helmet to outside straps off camelbak)


----------

